
Panama Papers: The Power Players - Turukawa
https://panamapapers.icij.org/the_power_players/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11416928](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11416928)

------
kevando
It's interesting to watch how different authors write about this. With so much
information, it will be almost impossible to write something without sounding
biased.

I bet we see some really awesome journalists emerge from their unique and in
depth coverage of the information available.

